# Edmonton man accused in terror plot



## HavokFour (19 Jan 2011)

*Edmonton man accused in terror plot*​


> A Canadian man was arrested in Edmonton on Wednesday for his alleged association with a network of Tunisians believed to be responsible for suicide bombings in Iraq, including one that killed five U.S. soldiers in April 2009.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Justice said it is seeking to have Sayfildin Tahir Sharif, 38, also known as Faruq Khalil Muhammad 'Isa or Tahir Sharif Sayfildin, extradited to the United States to face charges in New York state.
> 
> ...



Read more...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2011)

U.S. DOJ news release:


> Faruq Khalil Muhammad ‘Isa, 38, also known as “Faruk Khalil Muhammad ‘Isa,” “Sayfildin Tahir Sharif,” and “Tahir Sharif Sayfildin,” was arrested in Canada today pursuant to a U.S. provisional arrest warrant, based on a complaint in the United States charging him with conspiring to kill Americans abroad and with providing material support to that terrorist conspiracy to kill Americans abroad.   The U.S. government will seek the defendant’s extradition to face the charges.
> 
> The charges were announced by David Kris, Assistant Attorney General for National Security; Loretta E. Lynch, U.S. Attorney for the Eastern District of New York; and Janice K. Fedarcyk, Assistant Director-in-Charge of the New York Field Office of the FBI.   The government’s investigation is being conducted by the FBI New York Joint Terrorism Task Force, with assistance provided by the Department of Defense, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and the government of Tunisia.
> 
> ...



Original U.S. DoD release on deaths here.

Complaint attached.


----------



## old medic (31 Jan 2011)

Arrest of Canadian 'cuts the wound open'
Stewart Bell, National Post 
31 January 2011
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/canada/Arrest+Canadian+cuts+wound+open/4194866/story.html





> The death of Staff Sgt. Gary Lee Woods was a big deal in Lebanon Junction, Kentucky. On the day of his funeral, a giant American flag was suspended over the town between the raised ladders of two fire trucks.
> 
> Uniformed soldiers carried his flag-draped coffin into the packed gym at Bullitt Central High School, and after the service, the Patriot Guard Riders escorted his hearse through rainy spring streets to Cedar Grove Cemetery.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2011)

Bumped with the latest....





> An Edmonton man accused of international terrorism has been charged with the murders of five American soldiers killed in a 2009 suicide-bomb attack in Iraq.
> 
> Faruq Khalil Muhammad 'Isa, an Iraqi-Canadian, faces five murder charges and is charged also with conspiring to kill Americans abroad and providing material support to a terrorist conspiracy to kill Americans abroad.
> 
> ...


Postmedia News, 9 Dec 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2019)

Loooooooooooooong-time-coming update:  into the lock up with YOU!


> Earlier today, in federal court in Brooklyn, Faruq Khalil Muhammad ‘Isa was sentenced to 26 years imprisonment to be followed by a lifetime of supervised release by United States District Judge Roslynn R. Mauskopf for his role in conspiring to murder U.S. soldiers in Iraq.  ‘Isa pleaded guilty to the charge of conspiring to kill Americans abroad in March 2018.  The Court entered a judicial order of removal to Canada.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


A bit more @ link or in attached PDF if link doesn't work for you.


----------

